

Show HN: Popular shots from Dribbble right into your new tab - _fertapric
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dribbble-new-tab/hmhjbefkpednjogghoibpejdmemkinbn#hn

======
andyfleming
I've used Benchwarmer in the past. Does the same thing, but with a few extra
features. [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/benchwarmer-new-
ta...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/benchwarmer-new-tab-
exten/lhdjhhpjicomphhjpehdhjenbaamdpnn)

------
wingerlang
It would be nice to have a more subtle version that just replaced the bottom
row of the normal most visited sites.

~~~
_fertapric
Good idea! But 3-6 shots were not enough for me. Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
wingerlang
I've tried a lot of "new tab" replacements but I always go back to the default
one. Some minor enhancement would be fitting, for me at least, while not
removing the functionality that I use.

------
mrdrozdov
Why does this extension need to read your browser history?

~~~
_fertapric
It does not. Dribbble New Tab just ask for "tabs" permissions.

Here is the Chrome's manifest.json:
[https://gist.github.com/fertapric/3089cc53612bbf9ed75f](https://gist.github.com/fertapric/3089cc53612bbf9ed75f)

If you have any screenshot, it would be helpful to contact to the Google
Chrome Web Store Team and solve this issue.

~~~
nacs
Just got the same message on Chrome 39:
[http://i.imgur.com/GrhIGCl.png](http://i.imgur.com/GrhIGCl.png)

~~~
_fertapric
mmm, weird, I think is a side effect of "permissions": ["tabs"]

[https://developer.chrome.com/extensions/permissions](https://developer.chrome.com/extensions/permissions)

~~~
beepboop12
yeah, you don't actually need to have 'tabs' as a permission - most of the tab
functionality you need is there by default

~~~
_fertapric
I'll upload a new version without the "tabs" permission. Thanks for the tip!

~~~
_fertapric
Version 1.0.3 uploaded, removed "tabs" permission :)

